# Muzzle Break Recommendation



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm wanting to put a muzzle break on my 7mm rem mag. Looking for recommendations for a place in northern Utah (preferably Ogden area) to have it done. Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Sportsman's Warehouse is now offering gunsmith work. Maybe start there and see what comes up?


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> Sportsman's Warehouse is now offering gunsmith work. Maybe start there and see what comes up?


I'll give them a call. Wasn't aware they were doing gunsmithing now. Thanks for the tip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Preece Precision. Excellent gunsmith with a fantastic reputation. Charged $100 to thread my father in laws rifle about a month ago.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Threading the barrel is the big part. Make sure it is threaded with a common thread that will accept a wide range of breaks.

Had it done one time for a 7mm WSM and they used a cross between some wierd German and Japanese thread with a custom break. Had to have it redone for a better break and lost around 1/2" off the barrel.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And don't forget to get a cap for the threads if you take the brake off.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Impact guns on 1900 w offers gunsmithing and muzzle brakes.
Cross Canyon arms off 21st Street.
D and S guns in Morgan.
Had some of mine done by Franz Bryner unfortunately he passed away.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

BRL1 said:


> Impact guns on 1900 w offers gunsmithing and muzzle brakes.
> Cross Canyon arms off 21st Street.
> D and S guns in Morgan.
> Had some of mine done by Franz Bryner unfortunately he passed away.


I didn't know impact guns did that. I'll probably start there seeing how it's only a stone's throw from my house. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

